# racing clubs



## brice (Jul 14, 2008)

looking for pigeon clubs near me in Florida


----------



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

Go to both the AU site at: http://www.pigeon.org and the IF site at http://www.ifpigeon.com

Check out the club listings at both - or contact them and tell where you are in FL and they will get you to a club


----------



## brice (Jul 14, 2008)

thank for the information I'll try that


----------

